# Lenovo B50-30 von DVD Booten ?



## Hyper87 (25. Mai 2015)

Habe für meine Mutter das Notebook gekauft und möchte jetzt Win 7 installieren aber ich kann irgend wie nicht von der DVD Booten. Weiß jemand wie das geht ? Bei Lenovo habe ich schon alle Treiber für Win 7 runtergleaden also muss das ja auch irgend wie gehen wenn sie schon die Treiber bereitstellen.


----------



## Ralle82 (25. Mai 2015)

Vielleicht gab es Modelle, die mit Win 7 ausgeliefert wurden?! Eures hatte demnach Win 8(.1?)? Ich habe mal gelesen, das bei aktuellen Notebooks (evtl. aber nicht bei allen?!) das Windows bzw. der Key mit dem BIOS verzahnt ist... Daher könnte euer Problem rühren. Ist jedoch gefährliches Halbwissen, daher bitte noch andere Kommentare abwarten...


----------



## norse (25. Mai 2015)

Du musst erstmal ins UEFI / BIOS. drück doch mal direkt nach dem Startknopf drücken F1 (evtl. mit gedrückter FN Taste) oder du sagst dem Windows 8 das er bitte ins UEFI starten soll und dort kannst du unter BOOT auch DVD einstellen. Außerdem solltest du das CSM auf Aktiviert einstellen.


----------



## pedi (25. Mai 2015)

neben dem stromanschluss ist ein kleiner knopf.
schalte mit diesem das laptop ein.
da kommt dann ein auswahlmenue.


----------



## Hyper87 (25. Mai 2015)

Also mit der Taste FN+F2 kommt man ins Bios dort habe ich jetzt bei Boot Option Von UEFI auf Legacy Support umgestellt und jetzt kann ich auch im Boot Menü das erreicht man mit FN + F12 das DVD Laufwerk auswählen. So weit so gut. Nach dem Weißen ladebalken von Win 7 kommt ein Bluescreen auf dem steht. 
"the bios in this system is not fully acpi compliant"
Na toll muss ich jetzt erst noch ein Biosupdate machen ?


----------

